# gpm & x

## Deever

Hey Amigos, wie geht's?

Also das problem ist folgendes:

Immer wenn ich den x-server starte, verreckt der gpm elendiglich!!  :Sad: 

Das heisst, wenn ich auf der konsole die maus bewege, passiert gar nix! Wenn ich x nun beende, und dann die maus bewege, spielt der verrückt, also markiert die oberste zeile, "entert" den prompt 

```
deever root # 

deever root # 

deever root # 

deever root # 
```

und derartiges!

Wie kann ich das beheben?!  :Question: 

thx!  :Wink: 

dev

----------

## Beforegod

Hört sich fast so an als ob Du für die Treiber verschiedene Protokolle verwendest.

Schau mal in der /etc/conf.d/gpm.conf nach und vergleiche das Protokoll das Du in Deiner /etc/X11/XF86Config angegeben hast!

Beide sollten identisch sein

----------

## g3kko

Und um Konflikten zwischen GPM und X aus dem Weg zu gehen, solltest du GPM als Repeater verwenden:

/etc/init.d/gpm:

```
...

REPEAT_TYPE=raw

...
```

/etc/X11/XF86Config-4:

```
Section "InputDevice"

...

  Option "Device" "/dev/gpmdata"

...
```

----------

## Deever

Also hier meine originale (stable) /etc/conf.d/gpm

```
...

MOUSE=ps2

#MOUSE=imps2

MOUSEDEV=/dev/psaux

#MOUSEDEV=/dev/input/mice

...
```

und hier der relevante ausschnitt aus /etc/X11/XF86Config

```
...

Option       "Device" "/dev/mouse"

Option       "Protocol" "imps/2"

...
```

Ich hab in gpm nun REPEAT_TYPE=raw eingestellt, und in XF86Config  Option "Device" "/dev/gpmdata". Jetzt klappt der gpm auf der konsole bei laufendem x-server.  :Smile:   Dafür reagiert die maus unter x net mehr.  :Sad: 

Ich hab dann in gpm für $MOUSE noch imps2 ausprobiert, das hat aber nets gebracht!  :Confused: 

----------

## Deever

Jaaa???

Hat niemand plan wie ich das geradebiegen könnte?!

----------

## g3kko

 *Deever wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> MOUSE=ps2
> 
> ...

 

Nun, das passt offensichtlich nicht zusammen. Was für eine Maus hast du und wo hängt die dran?

----------

## Deever

 *Quote:*   

> Nun, das passt offensichtlich nicht zusammen.

 

Das schon nicht, aber ich habs ja so geändert, wie du's oben beschrieben hast, und dann noch in gpm für $MOUSE noch imps2 ausprobiert, das hat aber nets gebracht!

Die maus ist ne cordlesse logitech und hängt am ps/2 anschluss.

----------

## g3kko

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Die maus ist ne cordlesse logitech und hängt am ps/2 anschluss.

 

Gut. Ich nehme an, daß deine Maus ein Rad und wahrscheinlich fünf Tasten hat. Dann müsste es so gehen:

```
/etc/init.d/gpm:

MOUSE=imps2

MOUSEDEV=/dev/psaux

#REPEAT_TYPE=raw

/etc/X11/XF86Config:

...

Option       "Device" "/dev/psaux"

#Option       "Device" "/dev/gpmdata"

Option       "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

Option       "Emulate3Buttons" "true"

Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
```

----------

